# Advantages & Disadvantages too giving birth too live young ?



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

What are the main Advantages and the main Disadvantages of reptiles giving birth too live young ?? Ive looked on the internet and google gives nothing too offer lol


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

essentially it protects the young until they are ready to fend for themselves, eggs are vulnerable to all sorts of creatures, and it allows the female to move more freely without having to incubate

that said, live baring is not as widespread among snakes, as egg laying, so its unsafe to say that live baring gives an evolutionary advantage; but mammals have done quite well out of it


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

CloudForest said:


> essentially it protects the young until they are ready to fend for themselves, eggs are vulnerable to all sorts of creatures, and it allows the female to move more freely without having to incubate
> 
> that said, live baring is not as widespread among snakes, as egg laying, so its unsafe to say that live baring gives an evolutionary advantage; but mammals have done quite well out of it


Thankyou.. For my Reptile course work the question is: What are the advantages and disadvantages of giving birth too live young ?? .. I think i know the answers too this question but i was trying too find something on the internet too read all about it but i cant find that much that helps me really


----------

